

Ask HN: best practices in running a tech startup? - Vivtek

What resources are there for actually running the business of a tech startup?  Checklists, frameworks, advice - whatever.  Is there anything you've found particularly helpful in putting together and keeping together the actual company you're building (as opposed to the product or service you're selling)?
======
thewordpainter
interesting thought. i'm not sure if i have a specific answer in mind.

i know the venturehacks and asktheVC archives are two resources in particular
that have a lot of great information as your startup takes flight.

in terms of a checklist, i'd venture to say every company is different. you'll
figure out with time what your personal checklist will be.

can you elaborate anymore?

